# cacao ou chocolat ? (boisson)



## nasti

Bonjour tout le monde 

Une question toute simple.

J'ai l'impression que la boisson faite du cacao (en poudre) et du lait (ou de l'eau) est appelé en français le _chocolat _et rarement ou jamais le _cacao_. Est-ce vrai ?

Ou _le cacao _(boisson), est-il quelque chose d'autre que _le chocolat_ (boisson) ?

Merci bien pour votre aide


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Nasti,

J'ai la même impression que toi.
Je bois du chocolat chaud (enfin, pas en ce moment !), pas du cacao.
On parlera par contre de poudre de cacao (pour cuisiner), oui.
Le chocolat, c'est (plus ou moins — Cal serait plus précise !) du cacao et du sucre...


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour la boisson, je sais qu'on peut employer les deux (_cacao_ et _chocolat_), mais je pense que ça dépend des régions. Ainsi j'ai toujours parlé de _chocolat_ (_chaud_ ou _froid_) pour désigner la boisson… (Si tu me parles de _chocolat_ sans préciser s'il est chaud ou froid, je vais penser que tu parles d'un carré ou d'une tablette de chocolat et non de la boisson.)


----------



## nasti

Merci KaRiNe_Fr et Maître Capello pour vos gentilles réponses !


----------



## Adé51

Je dis aussi chocolat (chaud ou froid) pour désigner la boisson. Peut-être parlait-on de cacao "autrefois"?


----------



## snarkhunter

Le cacao est issu d'un fruit, alors que le chocolat est un produit fini résultant d'une transformation incluant l'ajout de très nombreux sucres et graisses. Les poudres les plus connues vendues dans le commerce sont des produits transformés. On peut aussi trouver des cacaos plus ou moins "purs", mais il faut vraiment les rechercher !


----------



## Voyoux

pour moi quand on me parle de cacao je pense uniquement au cacao en poudre et rien a boire... pour boire, j'utilise le chocolat au lait...


----------



## nasti

Merci Adé51 et snarkhunter ! 

En Pologne on n'appelle cette boisson _cacao_, je voulais éviter un polonisme ...

A propos de ce que tu dis, snarkhunter : j'ai un paquet de cacao acheté en France de marque néerlandaise Van Houten (je l'ai par hasard, quelqu'un l'a laissé chez moi).



> Cacao non sucré
> 
> Composition : 100 % cacao
> 
> En boisson : pour vos enfants, Van Houten est un excellent cacao de petit-déjeuner. Une cuillère à café de cacao, un peu de sucre, rajoutés au lait chaud suffisent pour obtenir une tasse vraiment savoureuse.


Ca a l'air d'être un pur cacao.

Le nom de la boisson, la traduction du néerlandais peut-être ?

(je ne sais pas pourquoi cette discrimination "pour vos enfants"  )


----------



## Adé51

En Allemagne, on parle aussi de Kakao pour désigner la boisson


----------



## Voyoux

comme le disait snarkhunter, la définition que je pense la plus appropriée est:
cacao: poudre issue de la bogue de l'arbre
chocolat: toute transformation issue de la matière première cacao, que ce soit avec addition de graisses pour le chocolat en tablette, ou de lait pour le chocolat au lait....

si quelqu'un a mieux!


----------



## Adé51

poudre issu*e* et toute transformation issu*e*
Sinon, je suis d'accord avec tes deux définitions


----------



## Voyoux

où as-tu vu ces fautes lol...


----------



## Maître Capello

Voyoux said:


> la définition que je pense la plus appropriée


La plus appropriée, non, puisque les deux sont dans le dictionnaire pour la boisson (cf. _cacao_, _chocolat_), mais sans aucun doute la plus courante…


----------



## Voyoux

Maître Capello said:


> La plus appropriée, non, puisque les deux sont dans le dictionnaire pour la boisson (cf. _cacao_, _chocolat_), mais sans aucun doute la plus courante…


 

si je regarde ces définitions, que je t'ai copiées ici, pour moi les deux sont effectiviement dans le dictionnaire mais n'ont pas le même sens, je m'explique:

*Cacao :*​1.Poudre soluble obtenue par la pulvérisation des graines du cacaoyer. . ​*2. *Boisson chaude préparée avec cette poudre délayée généralement dans du lait : ​ 
Ici la définition parle de la *poudre de cacao*, donc la poudre de cacao 100%, comme le Van Houten...
*Chocolat :* 
1. Aliment composé essentiellement de cacao et de sucre
 
2. Pâte solidifiée composée de ce produit auquel sont incorporés parfois des aromates ou divers autres éléments.
 
3. Boisson préparée avec du *chocolat* en morceaux ou *en poudre*, dissout ou cuit dans de l'eau ou du lait.
Ici la définition parle de *poudre de chocolat, *c'est a dire de la poudre de cacao déja transformée avec addition de graisse ou autre, qui n'est donc plus 100% cacao! type nesquik et j'en passe!


pour résumer et compléter ma réflection qui n'engage evidement que moi,

si je bois un cacao,je bois une boisson à base de lait et de poudre de cacao 100%

si je bois un chocolat, je bois une boisson à base de lait, et de poudre de chocolat, a base elle même de cacao mais pas 100%!! (+graisse et autres;..)

voila...

sur ce je vais manger!


----------



## Adé51

@ Voyoux: avant que tu les corriges


----------



## Chimel

Sous l'influence sans doute des langues germaniques, _cacao_ est assez courant en Belgique pour désigner la boisson, mais _chocolat (chaud)_ me semble s'imposer de plus en plus.

Quand j'étais petit et que nous allions en vacances en France, nous devions faire attention à commander un chocolat et pas un cacao... (je vous parle d'un temps que les moins de vingt ans ne peuvent pas connaître... ). Mais aujourd'hui, je pense qu'on trouve _chocolat_ sur la carte de la plupart des cafés et restaurants belges, _cacao_ restant davantage utilisé dans un contexte familial.


----------



## Maître Capello

Voyoux said:


> si je bois un cacao,je bois une boisson à base de lait et de poudre de cacao 100%
> si je bois un chocolat, je bois une boisson à base de lait, et de poudre de chocolat, a base elle même de cacao mais pas 100%!! (+graisse et autres;..)


Non, je ne suis pas d'accord. Tout d'abord, _cacao_ et _chocolat_ sont des métonymies lorsqu'ils désignent une boisson. Ta définition est donc trop restrictive. Ensuite, le chocolat ne contient *pas forcément* de graisse de cacao ou de lait. La différence entre le cacao pur et le chocalat peut n'être qu'une adjonction de sucre… Enfin, d'autres dictionnaires comme le _Petit Robert_ disent explicitement s.v. _chocolat_ (c'est moi qui graisse) :


> Boisson faite de poudre de chocolat *ou de cacao* délayée.


----------



## Reliure

Voyoux said:


> pour moi quand on me parle de cacao je pense uniquement au cacao en poudre et rien a boire... pour boire, j'utilise le chocolat au lait...


 
Tiens ça m'étonne parce que moi si on me parle de chocolat au lait je pense exclusivement à la tablette dont les carreaux ne sont justement pas très prodigues si on s'en tient à leur taux de cacao!


----------



## Adé51

Pour moi chocolat au lait fait référence à une tablette de chocolat... Que pensez-vous de lait chocolaté? 

Sinon en France, on lit chocolat chaud sur les cartes des restaurants et bars...


----------



## Oh là là

En russe pour désigner la boisson on dit cacao, mais le dernier temps , sous l’influence de l’anglais, bien sûr, on voit de plus en plus souvent sur la carte des restaurants « chocolat », (actuellement ce n’est que sur les cartes, ça sonne faux, on continue de dire cacao)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Adé51 said:


> [...] Sinon en France, on lit chocolat chaud sur les cartes des restaurants et bars...


Je confirme. Et pour un chocolat froid, on commande un cacolac (marque !) « une boisson lactée au cacao ».
Sur ce, je vais boire un 51, Adé...


----------



## Reliure

Maître Capello said:


> le chocolat ne contient *pas forcément* de graisse de cacao ou de lait. :


 
Là tu me laisses un peu sceptique Maître, Il faut bien un minimum de beurre de cacao, non? On ne fabrique pas le chocolat uniquement avec la lecithine de soja...si?

Donc *parler du chocolat *que fabriquaient les *Aztèques* dans lequel je ne pense pas qu'ils ajoutaient de graisse, mais qu'ils agrémentaient de sel et de piments serait un *abus de langage?*

PS: je viens juste de vérifier où se trouvait le "h" de lécithine sur une tablette de chocolat blanc et j'ai découvert dans sa composition qu'il contenait 20% de beurre de cacao , alors...


----------



## Adé51

@Karine Fr: je ne connaissais pas Cacolac mais je ne bois pas de chocolat froid en même temps...  Sinon à la tienne


----------



## Maître Capello

Reliure said:


> Donc *parler du chocolat*que fabriquaient les *Aztèques* dans lequel je ne pense pas qu'ils ajoutaient de graisse, mais qu'ils agrémentaient de sel et de piments serait un *abus de langage?*


Mais non, justement, qu'il contienne de la graisse ou non, on parle de chocolat…

Par contre _chocolat *blanc*_ est bien un abus de langage puisqu'il ne contient pas de cacao du tout !


----------



## Asmodée

Mon grain de sel :

J'utilise _chocolat_ comme appellation générique (boisson, tablette, gâteau etc.)

et _cacao_ comme appellation spécifique (cacao amer, fève de cacao, beurre de cacao etc.)

C'est Karine qui régale la tournée de pastaga ?! Je suis !


----------



## Adé51

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi Asmodée! 

Peut-être parlait-on de plus de _cacao _à la place de _chocolat _autrefois??


----------



## Reliure

Maître Capello said:


> Mais non, justement, qu'il contienne de la graisse ou non, on parle de chocolat


 
Ah pardon j'ai dû mal comprendre ton intervention.



Maître Capello said:


> Par contre _chocolat *blanc*_ est bien un abus de langage puisqu'il ne contient pas de cacao du tout !


 
Pourtant je t'assure que j'ai encore l'emballage sous les yeux et qu'il est écrit noir sur blanc:

"Noisettes 30%,
sucre(ah,ah! là ils se gardent bien d'en indiquer le pourcentage!),
beurre de cacao 20,9%, 
lait en poudre, crème en poudre, émulsifiant : lécithine de soja, 
arôme naturel : vanille. 
Cacao : 30% minimum dans le chocolat blanc.
(Moi aussi ça m'étonne ; en tout cas c'est écrit! où alors c'est une entourloupe et ces 30% là proviendraient du beurre de cacao?)
Traces éventuelles d'autres fruits à coque, de blé et d'oeufs.

Eh bien on croit les que ces choses nous sont familières, mais on en apprend tous les jours!


----------



## Voyoux

Maître Capello said:


> Non, je ne suis pas d'accord. Tout d'abord, _cacao_ et _chocolat_ sont des métonymies lorsqu'ils désignent une boisson. Ta définition est donc trop restrictive. Ensuite, le chocolat ne contient *pas forcément* de graisse de cacao ou de lait. La différence entre le cacao pur et le chocalat peut n'être qu'une adjonction de sucre… Enfin, d'autres dictionnaires comme le _Petit Robert_ disent explicitement s.v. _chocolat_ (c'est moi qui graisse) :


 

tu n'es peut être pas d'accord,ca n'engage que TOI! mais en tous les cas c'est ce que je pense et comme je disais c'est mon point de vue. merci donc de le respecter!

le principe de ce forum est de demander l'avis des gens il me semble non?

et bien moi j'ai donné le mien maintenant les internautes sauront se faire leur opinion!

sur ce "fermez la parenthèse et ouvrez les guillemets..."


----------



## nasti

Wow ! Merci pour tous vos commentaires ! 



Oh là là said:


> En russe pour désigner la boisson on dit cacao, mais le dernier temps , sous l’influence de l’anglais, bien sûr, on voit de plus en plus souvent sur la carte des restaurants « chocolat », (actuellement ce n’est que sur les cartes, ça sonne faux, on continue de dire cacao)



En effet, en Pologne ... c'est la même chose ! 
_Le chocolat _(_PL czekolada_) vendu dans des bars et des restos est apparu il y a quelques années et fait "branché", tandis que le _cacao_ (_PL kakao_) bu à la maison fait _infantil. _Mais c'est exactement la même chose ... (il me semble).



Chimel said:


> Sous l'influence sans doute des langues germaniques, _cacao_ est assez courant en Belgique pour désigner la boisson, mais _chocolat (chaud)_ me semble s'imposer de plus en plus.



Pour résumer, dans le langage courant :

En France plutôt _chocolat_
En Belgique plutôt _cacao _(et le _chocolat_ de plus en plus)
En Suisse plutôt _chocolat_
En Allemagne _cacao_
En Russie, en Pologne_ cacao_ à la maison, _chocolat_ dans les bars


----------



## Chimel

nasti said:


> Pour résumer, dans le langage courant :
> 
> En France plutôt _chocolat_
> En Belgique plutôt _cacao _(et le _chocolat_ de plus en plus)
> En Suisse plutôt _chocolat_
> En Allemagne _cacao_
> En Russie, en Pologne_ cacao_ à la maison, _chocolat_ dans les bars


Pour être tout à fait précis sur ce sujet qui ne laisse personne indifférent , je dirais: en Belgique, comme en Russie et en Pologne (et en France: "chocolat", et pas "plutôt chocolat")


----------



## nasti

Chimel said:


> Pour être tout à fait précis sur ce sujet qui ne laisse personne indifférent ,






Chimel said:


> je dirais: en Belgique, comme en Russie et en Pologne (et en France: "chocolat", et pas "plutôt chocolat")



Tu veux dire que la Belgique entre dans le groupe slave ? 

Pour résumer, dans le langage courant :



> En France (plutôt) _chocolat _(ça ne fait pas quand même l'unanimité)
> En Suisse plutôt _chocolat_
> En Allemagne _cacao_
> En Belgique, en Russie, en Pologne_ cacao_ à la maison, _chocolat_ dans les bars


----------



## Nanon

nasti said:


> !
> _Le chocolat _vendu dans des bars et des restos est apparu il y a quelques années et fait "branché", tandis que le _cacao_ bu à la maison fait _infantile. _Mais c'est exactement la même chose ... (il me semble).


 
C'est un peu l'inverse en France, où le "chocolat au lait" (ou les "boissons chocolatées") ont un goût d'enfance, tandis que l'utilisation éventuelle de "cacao" pour la boisson indique une haute concentration en cacao et un goût fort, plutôt réservé aux adultes. Dans les rares cas où un Français dit qu'il prépare du cacao, c'est qu'il insiste sur le fait qu'il va vraiment le préparer avec du vrai cacao pur.
Le "chocolat chaud" qu'on commande dans les cafés est rarement préparé avec du cacao : dommage ! Mais en hiver, même les grandes personnes l'apprécient...


nasti said:


> Tu veux dire que la Belgique entre dans le groupe slave ?


... Trop forts, ces Belges !!!


----------



## nasti

Nanon said:


> C'est un peu l'inverse en France, où le "chocolat au lait" (ou les "boissons chocolatées") ont un goût d'enfance, tandis que l'utilisation éventuelle de "cacao" pour la boisson indique une haute concentration en cacao et un goût fort, plutôt réservé aux adultes. Dans les rares cas où un Français dit qu'il prépare du cacao, c'est qu'il insiste sur le fait qu'il va vraiment le préparer avec du vrai cacao pur.
> Le "chocolat chaud" qu'on commande dans les cafés est rarement préparé avec du cacao : dommage ! Mais en hiver, même les grandes personnes l'apprécient...



Ok ! Merci Nanon, très intéressant !



> Posté par *nasti*
> Tu veux dire que la Belgique entre dans le groupe slave ?





Nanon said:


> ... Trop forts, ces Belges !!!



 
ah, je n'ai même pas vu ce sens de ma phrase ...


----------

